# How to resize in Lightroom CC without cropping parts of image.



## jmarie (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello!
Sorry if this question as been asked before, I tried looking but didn't see it. 

I am wondering how I can resize an image without having to crop it by cutting out sections of the photo? I have some photos that I want to make 4x4, is there a way to in a sense just make the photo smaller?

I have attached one of the images.

Thank you!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 13, 2018)

You can't do it.  To make a (say) 6 x 4 image 4x4, you have to lose some of it.


----------



## jmarie (Oct 13, 2018)

Well that was easy! Ok thank you!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 13, 2018)

You can change the aspect ratio in the Transform block, but that obviously deforms the image.


----------

